# MadCity Christmas Reindeer / Werewolf Hack



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey guys, I hadn't noticed the show room when I first signed up for the forums so I am adding a few of my props now that I know it's here!

These are all from this year essentially. My wolf prop was made in December of 2013 for the Haunt Nation Christmas Prop Hack contest where entrants were required to have a Christmas prop into a Halloween prop.

My wolf was built from an animatronic Reindeer and hacked into a Werewolf. Hope you like it!


----------



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)

More pics of the build:


----------



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)

Can someone let me know what the etiquette is for the showroom on Haunt Forum. I have about 30 pictures of the build, but am limited to posting only 5 at a time? I don't want people to think I am spamming if I post all the pics.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

MadCityHaunt said:


> Can someone let me know what the etiquette is for the showroom on Haunt Forum. I have about 30 pictures of the build, but am limited to posting only 5 at a time? I don't want people to think I am spamming if I post all the pics.


Awesome build!!!

You're not spamming


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very clever, nicely done!


----------



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks so much! Here are some additional pics of the prop coming together.


----------



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)

The last of my pics. Hope ya guys like 'em! I'll try to plan out something better for displaying pics the next time I post them so there won't be so many!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice work! Love the amount of character you gave your wolf...those teeth and eyes are amazing. Did you happen use Foam Coat as a protective layer over the pink foam at all? Been wanting to try that product out.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool werewolf. He has a cartoony look in daylight, but in the night shots he looks pretty creepy. Good work.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I really love this guy!
What a great build!!
Kudos


----------



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate the feedback 

Thanks Sawtooth, the teeth are sculpey. I actually ended up using Dry-Lok and newspaper to create a mache with the sealer itself. I haven’t used Foam Coat at all but I have some other foam props I am planning so I may look into it. If you end up using it let me know what your verdict is! :jol:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

How does the drylok work for a waterproof medium over paper mâché? I've been nervous about using it, but would love to find something other than marine varnish to coat my mâché props with. Would love to see my paint on the surface and not a bunch of clear coats that turn the paint to UGLY!

Not a question for the showroom I know, but I had to ask! You can PM me your answer if you like.

Again, great looking wolf...and a very fun style to him as well.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:This is a great prop! Really a first class build, it looks just awesome. I like the snarling lip on your wolf, he is something else.


----------



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks guys! 

Sawtooth Jack - I haven’t tested it out in the rain or anything, I typically still put outdoor props in semi covered areas, but it was recommended by Terra’s Lair for her outdoor props.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow this is fantastic. You need some serious "skillz" here to pull this off. Looks perfect....


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow, that's awesome


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great work !!!! very cool


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Words can't describe how much I love this prop!! So incredible!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Great work man!

I saw this and another wolf/deer hack.....and it convinced me what my next prop will be. I reckon I'll be going for a Resident Evil zombie dog.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great job ..looks very cool in the lights


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

This is really great work. Thank you for sharing.


----------

